

Ask HN: change username - joshwprinceton

Who and how much do I have to pay to change my HN username?
======
antidoh
Just create a new account. Link them in your profiles if it really matters to
you.

~~~
joshwprinceton
dont wanna lose karmaz :(

------
merrick
I was told they would not change them in 2010, so I setup the new desired one.

